# Game 1: Los Angeles Lakers (0) vs. Denver Nuggets (0) - April 20, 2008



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

<img src="http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/8286/lalden1ug1.png">​
*Credit for layout: Eternal*

Good luck!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:no:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

appreciate the thread!

now we have a pretty place to ***** about the nuggets getting swept.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Good luck to you, guys. Should be a good one. I think you're being too pessimistic though; AI and Melo should be good enough for at least a win or two and by the look of the WC any team can beat another, imo. We are talking about only a 7 game differential. May the better team win!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Nene is doubtful for the Nuggets game against the Lakers on Sunday afternoon, according to the Denver Post.
> 
> He is suffering from a strained right groin, with the team opening their playoff series against Los Angeles on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:uhoh: Nene out and then the team bus lighting on fire, we are doomed.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

George Karl and Carmelo are single-handedly blowing this game for the nuggets. Karl for playing Carter and Iverson together, which is obviously killing them. And Carmelo for playing no defense. Camby is also playing pretty horribly.

K-Mart and Kleiza habe stepped up big though.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i think we all new our fate after what the nuggets did at the trade deadline.
anything would have worked. Salmons still sounds nice.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

disgusting. I don't even wanna see the rest of this series.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

The biggest problem for the Nuggets right now is the Lakers frontcourt. Gasol and Odom absolutely had their way with you guys today.

On many possessions, Gasol got a pass from Fisher, Bryant, etc. off a LOB pass. It seems that no one can contain Gasol, or that no one is tall enough on the Nuggets roster to contain Gasol.

I picked Denver over LA as my upset in the playoffs. I hope they don't disappoint for game 2!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm starting to question Nene's heart. I knwo that sometimes you can't rush back from injuries, but come on! If we had Nene out there for even 15 minutes, he would have contained GAsol better than anybody else on our frontcourt. He would have been able to muscle him aruond, and Nene is faster than Pau, when healthy.

If he can come back, I think we can take the series.

And Karl never should have sat down the lineup taht was tearing them up...JR Smith, Najera, Kleiza, Martin, and Iverson.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

news flash: its a FREE throw. are we talkin bout practice!? yes u *******! now go ****ing PRACTICE them or something, damn...

and camby needs to go so ****ing bad. he is so pathetic. people actually believe he is a good player and GREAT defender. maybe we can get some value for him...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> I'm starting to question Nene's heart.


why did it take so long?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> why did it take so long?


Because I'm a huge fan of his. I keep hoping he'll man up and get through his injury and take his game to the next level.

I say move Camby in the off-season. If Nene comes back in fat shape again, trade his lazy butt for some foreigner who doesn't know the meaning of soap or a shave but can play decent ball in the post. Maybe a guy who can defend even...IMAGINE THE POSSIBILITIES! :afro:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Because I'm a huge fan of his. I keep hoping he'll man up and get through his injury and take his game to the next level.
> 
> I say move Camby in the off-season. If Nene comes back in fat shape again, trade his lazy butt for some foreigner who doesn't know the meaning of soap or a shave but can play decent ball in the post. Maybe a guy who can defend even...IMAGINE THE POSSIBILITIES! :afro:


ya it sucks. nene is such a monster when he wants to be. unfortunately he doesnt want to be. paying him all that money for "potential" was a terrible decision. i thought cancer might make him a new person. havent seen that new person yet.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and not surprsingly the nuggets lost game 2 as well as kobe pissed all over you for 49 points


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

knicksfan89 said:


> and not surprsingly the nuggets lost game 2 as well as kobe pissed all over you for 49 points


EDIT: He's going to have to at least do a good job of trolling for me to bite next time.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:


> and not surprsingly the nuggets lost game 2 as well as kobe pissed all over you for 49 points


ya kick us while were down. lol ur not even a lakers fan.


----------

